# Photoshop CS5 Körper ausschneiden



## Kaef (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Community
Erstmal möchte ich mich für den eher ungeauen Threadtitel entschuldigen, allerdings weis ich nicht, wie ich es besser ausdrücken soll.

Da mein Vater die neue Version von Photoshop bekommen hat, und selbst sich nur mit den Dingen auskennt, die er damit macht, kann er mir nicht weiterhelfen.
Deswegen bin ich auch ein Neueinsteiger, da ich noch nie mit Photoshop gearbeitet habe.

Nun zu meinen/er Problem/Frage:
Ich möchte ein Profilbild für Communitys erstellen.
Und zwar möchte ich 3x ein Ganzkörperfoto machen, und dies dann mit anderen Hintergrund als ein Bild zusammenfügen.
D.h. ich möchte 3x mich ohne Hintergrund ausschneiden. Sodass wirklich nur ich darauf bin.
Dann möchte ich die 3 Bilder auf den Hintergrund kopieren.
Sodass es aussieht, als hätte ich noch 2 Zwillingsgeschwister.
Die hauptsächliche Frage dabei ist, wie bzw. mit welchen Werkzeug ich so genau ausschneiden kann.

Danke schon mal im vorraus. Kevin


----------



## Leola13 (2. Februar 2011)

Hai,

kommt auf das Bild an :

hast du einen einfarbigen Hintergrund reicht es evtl. diesen auszuwählen (Auswahl - Farbbreich) und damit eine Maske zu erstellen

bei einem "unruhigen" Hintergrund hilft dir sicherlich das Pfadwerkzeug weiter (für Anfänger nicht so gut geeignet)

ggf. reicht es auch schon einen Maske zu erstellen und dann die Kontur zu "ummalen"

Such mal hier im Forum nach Freistellen, da findest du eine Menge Tipps.

Ein Tutorial gibt es dazu auch im Tutorials Bereich.

Ciao Stefan


----------

